# Ripping a program from a Sky+ Box to a PC



## Verres (Aug 17, 2005)

I have a program that I recorded from Sky Sports (it's France vs. NZ in the world cup BTW). It's currently sitting on my Sky+ box but I want to get it to my PC / Laptop so I can make a DVD out of it and burn it to disc for a present.

From looking about on the web it seems that Sky encrypt their data for storage and decrypt on the fly during playback. Which leads me to believe that I'm going to need something to capture the signal "in transit" as it were.

I was looking at a "WinFast DTV Dongle" from here http://www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/tv_tuner/overview.asp?lineid=6&pronameid=231. Would one of these do the trick?

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I doubt that device would work - though admittedly I know nothing about sky+ - because it only captures over the air broadcasts. I assume - because you mention a box and encryption (scrambling) - if its like we have here in the US, the box does the decoding. But since it has to send the decoded signal out to your TV for viewing you might be able to capture it with ONE OF THESE 

You'd run the cable from the sky+ box (Out) to the IN on the hauppauge. It comes with software to burn the show to DVD. (A football match will be huge - maybe 8 - 10 GB. Better have plenty of blank DVD's available.)


----------



## Verres (Aug 17, 2005)

That looks great yustr - thanks a million for the help. I'll give it a shot and see what happens!!

Thanks again


----------



## jamie_Ridler (Aug 16, 2003)

I have actualy just done this exact same thing this morning but with a standard Sky box. I just got a Scart-to-3xRCA adapter and pluged it into the back of the Sky box. I then pluged the RCA cables into the Audio and Video in ports on the TV card.

Using the software that come bundled with the card, I just chose the Composite input mode, and ready to go. Just press record on the TV Card remote.


----------

